# [ARSTechnica] [Awareness] Zero-day in ubiquitous Log4j tool poses a grave threat to the Internet



## Redwoodz

This is a real bad threat. My brother is a sys admin for Charles Scwabb and he has had to spend his christmas vacation patching all their servers.


----------

